# Acrylic paint over cellulose sanding sealer - Edit - IT WORKS.



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Ladies/Gents/All,

I am about to undertake a project where I will be exposing the fibres of MDF (raised panels) I intend afterwards to paint the panels using acrylic paint.

My question is, can I apply a cellulose based sanding sealer prior to using acrylic paint. Do I run the risk of a chemical reaction? or is this combination compatable?

The reason I ask is, I have a gallon of cellulose sealer which I would like to use up before its expiry date. Please bear this in mind before offering other alternative sealers.

Thanks all.

David


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I'd try a quick test to be safe.
If that doesn't work, zinsser sealcoat works great on sealing mdf, and works fine under acrylic paints; btdt.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ditto Nitewalker's idea.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Nitewalker. I have great things about zinsser but hoping to use the stuff I already have. Thanks again.
David.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Jim, Thanks for the condirmation.

David


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

White emulsion, let it dry, sand it down, do that twice and it will be as smooth as glass. Or you could test that cellulose sealer, my only concern would be adhesion of the top coat.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Really don't know, but if it were me, I'd do a test board to check things out-especially if there is any doubt.

Best wishes and good luck.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Latex/acrylic wall paint alone can be used as a sealer and finish; several coats to achieve the desired coverage and build. I prefer it in flat topped with waterborne poly or sprayed with solvent lacquer.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks fellahs for the tips


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

A week or so ago I posted the question, compatability of nitro cellulose based sanding sealer with acrylic paint.

Anyway, over the weekend a trial and error attempt has proven (at least in the short term) there has been no reaction. I applied two coats of sanding sealer then two coats of the acrylic undercoat/primer.

Rubbed down with 220 grit sanpaper has produced a glass like finish on the exposed MDF edges.

Just thought I would share.

Cheers.

David


----------

